
On-Chain Vote Buying and the Rise of Dark DAOs - skybrian
http://hackingdistributed.com/2018/07/02/on-chain-vote-buying/
======
1996
It all relies on trusted computing.

If the vote is not bijective (no crypto receipt) the possibility also
vanishes.

Relying on both seem to be a very hard to meet constraint

